

What Twitter Really Looks Like - dsr12
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/01/what-twitter-really-looks-like/272583/

======
brittohalloran
Obligatory <http://xkcd.com/1138/>

~~~
eltaco
I made a visualization that shows the tweets for specific words and can
account for population density (only US though):
<http://tweetpleth.herokuapp.com/>

------
richardburton
Direct link: <http://tweetping.net/>

------
elliott99
This is great. There are agencies that would pay a lot of money for something
like this for their brands.

~~~
gtt
Why? To me it seems simple supply & demand problem. Access to fire-hose is not
so expensive. Hardware is dirt cheap, code is not complex either so you can go
with relatively cheap junior developer for such problem. Also it takes only a
little of manager's time.

It would be completely different matter if we were talking about finding
patters, predicting trends, etc.

~~~
tantalor
For those curious,

<https://dev.twitter.com/docs/api/1.1/get/statuses/sample>

<https://dev.twitter.com/docs/api/1.1/get/statuses/firehose>

------
wallflower
Let us not forget the granddaddy Twitter visualizer:

<http://twittervision.com>

------
tantalor
Interface is way too laggy. I don't want to see individual tweets flit by at
10fps. Drop the tweets and hashtags and give me 60fps.

~~~
enf
There are only about 40 geotagged tweets per second across the world. The
extra frame rate isn't going to show much more.

------
joezydeco
This might be fun during the Super Bowl.

------
martinced
What the heck is going down in Argentina? Uruguay seems fine but Argentina
it's supposed to be 40 million people there and we can hardly see anything.
Chile is only 16 million people and way brighter than Argentina.

Ooooh. But I know what's going on in Argentina: ultra-leftist state currently
confiscating private properties and private companies and restricting civil
liberties (for example rampant inflation and people forbidden to change their
money into foreign currencies). Why? Because socialism led, of course, to
poverty, inflation and unemployment (Greece is going this way and France and
Spain shall go this way too soon if they don't do anything).

Venezuela and it's 28 million people is totally pathetic too.

That's socialism for you guys.

I can't begin to understand how people still want to be socialist when they
see what that dangerous ideology does to countries...

And don't get me started on Cuba and North Korea.

Way to go socialo-commies!

~~~
tawek
It's obvious you have never lived in Argentina :-)

~~~
mvzink
I was there this summer. martinced's comment made me laugh out loud.

For martinced's information, about a third of the population of Argentina
lives in the Buenos Aires metropolitan area which has a nice bright dot.
Uruguay is not fine, it has almost nothing. I think you're confusing it with
Brazil hahaha.

Of all the people I met in Argentina, if they didn't use twitter it was
because they had better things to do. They all used facebook for example.

If you're going to glean any political ideology from this map, you should get
off this anti-socialism fetish and look over at Africa...

